# New additions.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought I would post up the newest additions to our family. They were born Saturday morning....outside . Mama didn't want to take care of them so they are in the one bedroom in a kennel. Oh so sweet and doing really well.



























The brown one is Maudie and the white and brown one is Salutation. :hug:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww how cute!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Super cute! Are they Pygmy?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No they are Nubian/Toggenberg cross.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Awwwwww look how cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

they are super cute ~!!! hows the mom doing?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> No they are Nubian/Toggenberg cross.


Awww their little faces look Nubian but with those tiny ears I thought no way lmao.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yummy! Goats milk!!! cute!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

They are precious and lucky to have you since momma doesnt wanna take care of them.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

oh thats 2 coooool....I want oneeee


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OH MY GOSH! i love little goaties!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I swear goats have the spookiest eyes....like they are telling you something about yourself that you just dont want to know!!!! 
Cute babies!!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

oooomg I love goats, we used to have one and my son (he was little then ) and would walk around with his bottle well that dang goat would baaaaaa until we would open the door and let him in and we went outside as he came in, came inside and was drinking matts red juice up with red bubbles bubbling on the side of his mouth. I loved that lil goat.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

why would the mom not wanna take care of them?
does that happen alot with goats?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually yes it does. I have raised many goats by hand. I like the bottled raised goats better aways they are tamer and easy to work on trimming hooves and such. This was Ceders first so I don't think she really knew what she was suppose to do. 

Thanks for all the comments. Maudie and Sally thank you. They just had their bottles and are sleeping.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh they are so cute...the tanish brownish one wants me to take it home! lol. too bad i cant keep a goat.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Maudie is the runt. She eats really good but Salutations is about 3-4# more. They are doing really well eating great.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think goats are one of the most adorable animals on the planet! I want one!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG MM, they are so cute and I knew they were Nubbian but not sure what the other cross was. aww Ican't wiat to se emore pics of these guys


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sharon theyre adorable and thanks for being a good mom!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm gonna take some more pictures of them this weekend. My son said it was fun today he put the dogs down in the park and had the babies out in the living room he said they were running and hopping around. It was peaceful.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

still can't get over the cuteness! their eyes are pretty cool to...they way the pupils are n all.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They are very active now. We put the dogs in and let them run through the house. They look so cute but gosh darn it is hard to get a good picture.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> why would the mom not wanna take care of them?
> does that happen alot with goats?


Oh you know, unplanned pregnancy... single mom... :roll:

Adorable babies!!!


----------

